# Where can i get Quanza huts for a bunker??



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

im in Chicagoland area and am looking to a quanza hut for my salt bunker. 

any ideas?

ive been looking and cant find anything that is not humungous or super expensive


thanks
Nate


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Isn't it called a quonset hut? 

Edit: My bad... I guess there is such a thing as a quanza hut.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Kwanzaa is a weeklong celebration held in the United States honoring universal African heritage and culture, marked by participants lighting a kinara (candle holder).[1] It is observed from December 26 to January 1 every year.


----------



## NorthOfEden (Dec 29, 2009)

Try

Tek Supply: www.teksupply.com

or locally Midwest Trading: www.midwest-trading.com


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt etc.*



Mdwstsnow512;1042027 said:


> im in Chicagoland area and am looking to a quanza hut for my salt bunker.
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> ...


FarmTek is another supplier as well as Coverit 
it all depends on your tonnage because you did not elaborate on your budget or desired shed size or if you intended to use mafia blocks for walls or if you have a thick asphault
base for the pile and or what type of drainage you have etc.

If you want an old cement silo that eliminates the above issues then 
thats an easy fix  and all you will need is 4 pedestal foundation with a concrete pad to use the old silo if you can have the salt delivered by pneumatic tanker, and simply use the existing silos clamshell gate to load what ever back under the silo

leon


----------

